# Taliban attempts to use his 10yo Sister as a suicide bomber



## The_Falcon (8 Jan 2014)

We heard about this the other day, words can't describe how messed up this is.  She is safe and sound for now, how long that will last ???

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/01/08/girl-10-who-refused-to-carry-out-suicide-mission-fears-family-will-strap-another-bomb-to-her-if-she-goes-home/



> Girl, 10, who refused to carry out suicide mission fears family will strap another bomb to her if she goes home
> Associated Press | January 8, 2014 1:17 PM ET
> More from Associated Press
> 
> ...


----------



## RedcapCrusader (8 Jan 2014)

Sick bastards.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Jan 2014)

There's a reason the Muslim world, writ large, sneers at the Taliban.  During their short stint running Afghanistan, only three countries recognized them as the legitimate government (our 'friends' - Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, UAE).  So if even their brother Muslims think they're dirt bags, why would we expect more?


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Jan 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> There's a reason the Muslim world, writ large, sneers at the Taliban.  During their short stint running Afghanistan, only three countries recognized them as the legitimate government (our 'friends' - Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, UAE).  So if even their brother Muslims think they're dirt bags, why would we expect more?




And two of those countries, KSA and PAK, _created_ the Taliban.

It, _Taliban_, means, literally, students, and most of the Taliban were students at _madrassas_ in Pakistan which were funded, almost exclusively, by Saudis and which taught a doctrine called _Deobandi_ which is, in form fit and function, a South Asian twin of the Arabic _Wahhabi_ doctrine. Many (most, I understand, but I am dangerously out of my lanes here) Muslims reject both the _Wahhabi_ and _Deobandi_ interpretations of Islam but few Muslims are prepared to criticize them, openly. Maybe it's like mainstream American _Episcopalians_ or Canadian _Anglicans_ who don't approve of e.g. Appalachian snake handlers but, equally, don't, formally, denounce them.


----------



## jeffb (8 Jan 2014)

I am confident that there is a special circle of hell for parents who allow their children to be murdered in this way.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jan 2014)

jeffb said:
			
		

> I am confident that there is a special circle of hell for parents who allow their children to be murdered in this way.



Unfortunately, if that is truly the end result, their beliefs are the opposite and that this is one guaranteed path to Heaven.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Jan 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, if that is truly the end result, their beliefs are the opposite and that this is one guaranteed path to Heaven.


This isn't mocking because I honestly don't know, but would a 10-year old girl get access to their heaven for being a suicide bomber?  Would the brother get 'bonus points' towards entry?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Jan 2014)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> And two of those countries, KSA and PAK, _created_ the Taliban.
> 
> It, _Taliban_, means, literally, students, and most of the Taliban were students at _madrassas_ in Pakistan which were funded, almost exclusively, by Saudis and which taught a doctrine called _Deobandi_ which is, in form fit and function, a South Asian twin of the Arabic _Wahhabi_ doctrine. Many (most, I understand, but I am dangerously out of my lanes here) Muslims reject both the _Wahhabi_ and _Deobandi_ interpretations of Islam but few Muslims are prepared to criticize them, openly. Maybe it's like mainstream American _Episcopalians_ or Canadian _Anglicans_ who don't approve of e.g. Appalachian snake handlers but, equally, don't, formally, denounce them.



It's not far from the truth, however most Muslims remain ignorant of what goes on and work hard not to notice such things. if the Iman says the sky is green, then many of them will try to point what a lovely shade of green it is despite seeing the sky is blue. It's to show they are a truer Muslim than Achmed down the street. They are all deathly afraid of being considered a "bad Muslim" often for some very real good and practical reasons. 

I note Wiki claims Deobandism started around 1860, but as I recall from my reading it started much further back than that, Whabbism started around 1740 and my understanding its that the founders of Deobandism attended Islamic studies with the founder of Whabbism in Arabia. I will see if I can find that reference again.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2014)

Let's put it bluntly: these barbaric fanatics will bend the word any which way to suit their agendas.  Have a look at this Iman being asked about anal sex in a homosexual way to carry out jihad:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d7Nr3K5K_4&feature=youtu.be

Now remember, anyone can become or proclaimed an Iman, so their educations and knowledge may at times be lacking in what they preach or make judgement on.


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Jan 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Let's put it bluntly: these barbaric fanatics will bend the word any which way to suit their agendas.  Have a look at this Iman being asked about anal sex in a homosexual way to carry out jihad:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d7Nr3K5K_4&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Now remember, anyone can become or proclaimed an Iman, so their educations and knowledge may at times be lacking in what they preach or make judgement on.




Be careful ... there are a lot of strange, small (and not so small) sects in most major religions. There are lot of pretty odd Christians out there, many of whom believe things, and do things for which I think they ought to be, at the very least, publicly flogged.


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Jan 2014)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Be careful ... there are a lot of strange, small (and not so small) sects in most major religions. There are lot of pretty odd Christians out there, many of whom believe things, and do things for which I think they ought to be, at the very least, publicly flogged.



The westboro baptists, spring to mind.  Some of the locals I interact with regularly have been talking about this, and are not very happy, and think this was beyond evil.  But I am also in Kabul, which doesn't have the same level of radicals/radicalism as where this incident occurred.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jan 2014)

The Taliban's response?  LIES, all lies!


----------

